
Show HN: Hello, CSS – A CSS template focused on readability - Carpetsmoker
https://github.com/Carpetsmoker/hello-css
======
O_H_E
Awesome. This should deem itself useful when I get that blog going.

Also check out:
[https://motherfuckingwebsite.com](https://motherfuckingwebsite.com)
[http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com](http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com)

~~~
Carpetsmoker
Yeah, I'm aware. Just not a huge fan of the style. Also, "better motherfucking
website" is obscured/minified so is not open to examining how it works (useful
for beginners). It also adds Google Analytics (meh).

At least the original "motherfucking website" recognizes this with a comment
:-)

    
    
        <!-- yes, I know...wanna fight about it? -->
        <script>

------
clusmore
I love this movement towards simpler, lighter websites. I also took huge
inspiration from Practical Typography when styling my blog[0], which is all
hand-written HTML/CSS with the absolute bare minimum of JS (and the site works
fine with JS disabled, it just enables single-click copy for code blocks and
the theme switcher).

[0]: [https://lusmo.re](https://lusmo.re)

------
23andwalnut
The <pre> blocks overflow the container on the fancy view (Chrome/Windows 10).

Other than that, looks great!

~~~
Carpetsmoker
Thanks!

I fixed the code blocks; I just messed up the numbers when I added variable
markers and didn't notice

